# Getting offers from other areas automatically



## Ksaldo (Apr 24, 2017)

I am assigned to Lisle, IL DCH3 and always saw only offers from Lisle but now I keep seeing offers from Morton Grove, Mundelein etc. Did Amazon change how we see offers now and are we now not assigned to only one area? I know its not only me because several other people I know are getting the same offers from those areas as well and they've been assigned only at Lisle


----------



## titacdmx (Mar 20, 2017)

I was just wondering the same. I go to Mundelein and recently got a notice that Morton Grove was being added - no problem about the same time to there for me. Now I'm seeing McKinley Park - way too far for me - and no Mundelein. Hope it is just temporary. Just got a bunch of Lisle offers too. It must be because our area is Chicago, they are now putting it all out there.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes Amazon is now providing offers in some places to multiple warehouses. In theory it suppresses the raised rates because warehouses can pull from a bigger pool of drivers.

That said my warehouse still occasionally offers increased rates.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It also lets drivers try out other warehouses without having to transfer.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Annoying getting notifications about blocks from warehouses that are 90 minutes away... Stop pestering me!


----------

